# Eating Pictures



## Stuffingkit (Apr 24, 2012)

There might already be a thread going, But I haven't found one yet! I think I look my best when my face is stuffed with food! I love these kinds of pictures, they always inspire to eat just a little more! 

View attachment Stuffednachos.jpg


View attachment nachoes.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 24, 2012)

That first picture looks like you're trying to refrain from laughing loudly about something. And also... NACHOS. :eat2:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 25, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> That first picture looks like you're trying to refrain from laughing loudly about something. And also... NACHOS. :eat2:



the first picture my mouth was stuffed! And I was trying not to laugh!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 25, 2012)

See? So in a way, I was right! lol

Doesn't stop both pictures from being adorable though.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 5, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> There might already be a thread going, But I haven't found one yet! I think I look my best when my face is stuffed with food! I love these kinds of pictures, they always inspire to eat just a little more!



I love the expression on your face in the first picture. It seems to be very candid. Both shots are great though.


----------



## degek2001 (May 11, 2012)

I like it to see eating girls. Sometimes they are looking they have sex. Maybe eating has more resemble with sex then we are thinking :eat2::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Ample Pie (May 12, 2012)

bonus picture-in-a-picture of me in 8th grade; you're welcome. 

View attachment Hpim0002.jpg


----------



## balletguy (May 12, 2012)

ha cute and funny


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jul 31, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> There might already be a thread going, But I haven't found one yet! I think I look my best when my face is stuffed with food! I love these kinds of pictures, they always inspire to eat just a little more!



I love it! Any more?


----------



## BigFA (Aug 1, 2012)

I love seeing you with your mouth full. There is nothing sexier than watching a beautiful fat girl like yourself enjoying her food. Thanks for sharing.:smitten:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 1, 2012)

Stuffing my face in some pie! 

View attachment DSCF5311.JPG.jpeg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh my...

~falls off chair~ (Swoon!)


----------



## BigFA (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh Kit, that photo is so hot!:wubu:


----------



## LifeTraveller (Aug 2, 2012)

Ample Pie said:


> bonus picture-in-a-picture of me in 8th grade; you're welcome.



Hahahahahaha! Strangely I thought of the same thing. . Thanks Ample, for the pic of "eating pictures"! Not to take anything away from the awesomeness of Kit's pictures, but the humor just got to me...


----------



## imfree (Aug 2, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> There might already be a thread going, But I haven't found one yet! I think I look my best when my face is stuffed with food! I love these kinds of pictures, they always inspire to eat just a little more!



Wheeew! You're cute in those shots and woo!, am I ever glad you weren't eating pictures!!!


----------



## cl6672 (Aug 7, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Stuffing my face in some pie!



that is one hot pic Kit! :eat1:


----------



## mamyers (Aug 7, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> There might already be a thread going, But I haven't found one yet! I think I look my best when my face is stuffed with food! I love these kinds of pictures, they always inspire to eat just a little more!



Nothing better than watching a girl with some extra pounds eating and enjoying her food !!!


----------



## R.F.Burton (Aug 7, 2012)

area that is supposed to be about this sort of thing and is turning stodgy and staid because of a few vocal thought-police! Keep it up gorgeous!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 7, 2012)

I won the tiny mater from the center of a killer,seven pound pizza. 

View attachment 331685_3606463608266_2038838974_o(1).jpg


----------



## jason'sgottenfat (Aug 8, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Stuffing my face in some pie!



Hot Hot,...and yes,...very HOT!!!!! I need a cold shower now honestly,..


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 9, 2012)

Approve of this thread


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 10, 2012)

Wild Zero said:


>



THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT! Woohoo! Beautiful pictures! <3


----------



## bigbootylover (Aug 11, 2012)

wow, wildzero... that girl looks great being stuffed! Almost as good as Kit


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 21, 2013)

donuts!!!! om nomnomnom........:eat1:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 22, 2013)

this is shaping up to be one of the best threads in the history of EVER. :bow:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 23, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> this is shaping up to be one of the best threads in the history of EVER. :bow:



I'm glad its starting to take of haha!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 23, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> I'm glad its starting to take of haha!



i can't believe i didn't see it earlier  and you, ma'am, are a FOX..with one hell of an attractive appetite :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 23, 2013)

Cold leftover pancake!


----------



## Tad (Jan 23, 2013)

Not that the pics aren't good as they are (they are! and sorry I can't rep you right now), but I somehow kept expecting the pancake to end up in a 'c' shape like when the Cookie Monster was eating cookies....just the proportion of pancake to person and the way you were holding it reminded me of CM eating a cookie, I think. Not that you are blue or fuzzy, either.... but there is some resemblance there, I swear! lol


----------



## azerty (Jan 24, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Cold leftover pancake!



Beautiful pictures


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 25, 2013)

Mmmmm found raspberry donuts yummy 

ETA: yes that was taken just a lil bit ago. It's a freaking awesome 70 degrees here today yay  I couldn't wait to get home to start on the donuts hehe...so figured I would snap a pic 


View attachment donut.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jan 25, 2013)

1) 70 degrees? wow.....deep freeze up here right now, so what a contrast!

2) Looks yummy 

3) Now I'm craving donuts!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 25, 2013)

Tad said:


> 1) 70 degrees? wow.....deep freeze up here right now, so what a contrast!
> 
> 2) Looks yummy
> 
> 3) Now I'm craving donuts!



Yeah I'm totally bragging lol...so glad to get some warmer weather

The donuts were awesome. I'm a raspberry fiend so I was glad to spot some in wally world lol


----------



## azerty (Jan 25, 2013)

Bon appetit. Lucky to have such nice weather 
Beautiful picture


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 25, 2013)

azerty said:


> Bon appetit. Lucky to have such nice weather
> Beautiful picture



Thanks bunches  it was such a fabulous day and it looks like it's gonna stay that way the rest of the week yay


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 27, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Mmmmm found raspberry donuts yummy
> 
> ETA: yes that was taken just a lil bit ago. It's a freaking awesome 70 degrees here today yay  I couldn't wait to get home to start on the donuts hehe...so figured I would snap a pic
> 
> ...



damned damned damned DAMNED cute :smitten:


----------



## mamyers (Jan 28, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Mmmmm found raspberry donuts yummy
> 
> ETA: yes that was taken just a lil bit ago. It's a freaking awesome 70 degrees here today yay  I couldn't wait to get home to start on the donuts hehe...so figured I would snap a pic
> 
> ...



What a shot!!! Just wish I was in the car with you!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks y'all  I love donuts anyway but you throw in raspberry filled and I have a hard time containing myself lol


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 29, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Cold leftover pancake!



That's a tasty looking pancake, sure beats what I had for breakfast today. 



largenlovely said:


> Mmmmm found raspberry donuts yummy
> 
> ETA: yes that was taken just a lil bit ago. It's a freaking awesome 70 degrees here today yay  I couldn't wait to get home to start on the donuts hehe...so figured I would snap a pic



Seventy degrees and sunny. . *sigh* You just had to "rub it in". . lol So very glad to see you out and about. . and enjoying not only life, but donuts. .


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

LifeTraveller said:


> Seventy degrees and sunny. . *sigh* You just had to "rub it in". . lol So very glad to see you out and about. . and enjoying not only life, but donuts. .



I think we're even gonna get up to 80 today hehe...and thank ya bunches  it's nice to be back to my old self again


----------



## Morganer (Jan 29, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks y'all  I love donuts anyway but you throw in raspberry filled and I have a hard time containing myself lol



Yum! Just had three Vanilla Frosted and three Boston Cremes today!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

Morganer said:


> Yum! Just had three Vanilla Frosted and three Boston Cremes today!



I'm definitely on board with the boston cremes those are yummy too. I love chocolate iced with sprinkles also. Yumm


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

Mmmmm I haz cheesecake sent to me today. Sooooooo good!!!

View attachment cheesecake.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's another 

View attachment cheesecake02.jpg


----------



## mamyers (Feb 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another
> 
> View attachment 106625
> [/QUOLooks like they were real good !!


----------



## azerty (Feb 2, 2013)

Largenlovely : two beautiful and gorgeous pictures. I like your hair


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks y'all  the cheesecake is yuuuummy 

Thanks Azerty...I'm letting it grow back out now.


----------



## Anja70 (Feb 6, 2013)

OMG!! You are sooo cute, Melissa!! I REALLY missed you!! Oh my gosh, I REALLY like to see you happy and sound again...and I really like to see you eat with pride..maybe some of your great POUNDS will find the way back to you!!! Kind regards and best wishes!! Anja


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

Anja70 said:


> OMG!! You are sooo cute, Melissa!! I REALLY missed you!! Oh my gosh, I REALLY like to see you happy and sound again...and I really like to see you eat with pride..maybe some of your great POUNDS will find the way back to you!!! Kind regards and best wishes!! Anja



Aaww thank ya sweety  it's good to be back. Some of those pounds have already been finding their way back lolol. And I've never cared about that as long as I can walk and my mobility is stronger than it has been in years so yay  it's nice to be able to eat again.


----------



## noseovertail (Feb 8, 2013)

eating a lot of frozen yogurt ha


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 8, 2013)

You say that like it's a bad thing :O



noseovertail said:


> eating a lot of frozen yogurt ha


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Feb 10, 2013)

noseovertail said:


> eating a lot of frozen yogurt ha



Very Pretty.......you, not the yogurt!!!!!!


----------



## RadicalFA (Feb 11, 2013)

Loving this thread... great set of pics from some stunning ladies! :eat2::eat2:


----------



## azerty (Feb 11, 2013)

noseovertail said:


> eating a lot of frozen yogurt ha



Looking beuatiful and the yogurt looks soo good


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 12, 2013)

noseovertail said:


> eating a lot of frozen yogurt ha



wadda cutie!


----------



## RadicalFA (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Barbecue chicken wings! mmm so tasty and so fattening!



Wow.. very sexy stuffingkit!


----------



## azerty (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Barbecue chicken wings! mmm so tasty and so fattening!



and they make you soo nice


----------



## mamyers (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Barbecue chicken wings! mmm so tasty and so fattening!



Sexy Ms. Kit


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Barbecue chicken wings! mmm so tasty and so fattening!


Mmm, your eye's... And your lovely fat upperarms. So sexy... :eat2::eat2::smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## zbot19 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Barbecue chicken wings! mmm so tasty and so fattening!



Oh My Kit! You look So very Beautiful and so very Sexy! I am simply adoring this picture and all of you from beautiful head to chubby toes!! :wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten: You look so breathtaking! Thank you so very much for sharing! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek:smitten::bow:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 13, 2013)

zbot19 said:


> Oh My Kit! You look So very Beautiful and so very Sexy! I am simply adoring this picture and all of you from beautiful head to chubby toes!! :wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten: You look so breathtaking! Thank you so very much for sharing! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek:smitten::bow:



Thanks! They were soooooo goood! I Had to order more!! <3


----------



## zbot19 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Thanks! They were soooooo goood! I Had to order more!! <3



You are so very welcome! That is understandable! I mean if 1 order was good, the 2 orders is great and 3 orders is just plain Fattening which is the desired effect i am sure! You look great and your gaining is just truly breathtaking Kit! Thank you so very much for sharing! Big Hugs and Big Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Jah (Feb 13, 2013)

Love this thread!!


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought myself some chocolates for Valentine's Day


----------



## Jah (Feb 14, 2013)

^^Roses are yummy!:eat2:


----------



## azerty (Feb 14, 2013)

penguin said:


> I bought myself some chocolates for Valentine's Day



What a beautiful rose you make. Happy Valentine


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 14, 2013)

penguin said:


> I bought myself some chocolates for Valentine's Day



My word. You are just stunning. Wait there, I'll come over and join you. lol


----------



## penguin (Feb 14, 2013)

Jah said:


> ^^Roses are yummy!:eat2:



They are! I prefer to have these or Whitman's, but those are too expensive.



azerty said:


> What a beautiful rose you make. Happy Valentine





bmann0413 said:


> My word. You are just stunning. Wait there, I'll come over and join you. lol



Thank you both  That box is gone now, but feel free to bring another!


----------



## Jah (Feb 15, 2013)

penguin said:


> They are! I prefer to have these or Whitman's, but those are too expensive.


Whitman's are very yummy too, but I must admit I love all chocolate.
I hope you had a great valentine's day, because it definitely looks like you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## penguin (Feb 16, 2013)

Jah said:


> Whitman's are very yummy too, but I must admit I love all chocolate.
> I hope you had a great valentine's day, because it definitely looks like you enjoyed yourself.



I haven't had Whitman's in ages, because they're a bit pricey. I did have a great day, and shared the Roses with my daughter


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 18, 2013)

ooOOOoooHHHH those chocolates look soooo tasty!


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> ooOOOoooHHHH those chocolates look soooo tasty!



They were! And they were on sale too, so it was an even nicer treat


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 18, 2013)

Getting stuffed of cheesesteaks! 

View attachment Snapshot_20130218.JPG


----------



## mamyers (Feb 18, 2013)

Proof that if you put in the work,
the results will show.

very nice shot.... sexy


----------



## mamyers (Feb 18, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Getting stuffed of cheesesteaks!



Proof that if you put in the work,
the results will show.

Very nice shot.... sexy


----------



## azerty (Feb 18, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Getting stuffed of cheesesteaks!



Wow, beautifully sexy


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 18, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Proof that if you put in the work,
> the results will show.
> 
> Very nice shot.... sexy



Thank you! And yes I am keeping up my fattening diet, and behold my ass is getting fatter!


----------



## Caine (Feb 22, 2013)

Kit, I can recall when you first popped up, well not on dims but elsewhere when you were around 180 or so, the transformation you're continuously going through its nothing short of incredible, sexy, and downright beautiful.

All I can wonder is what you plan to do when you're bottom might not let you close a car door or something as silly but impeding to every day things, I'm sure the volunteers that would enjoy driving you will be a VERY long list


----------



## bbwsrule (Feb 23, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Getting stuffed of cheesesteaks!



LOVE this picture! Very sexy. The other eating pictures are great as well.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 26, 2013)

Caine said:


> Kit, I can recall when you first popped up, well not on dims but elsewhere when you were around 180 or so, the transformation you're continuously going through its nothing short of incredible, sexy, and downright beautiful.
> 
> All I can wonder is what you plan to do when you're bottom might not let you close a car door or something as silly but impeding to every day things, I'm sure the volunteers that would enjoy driving you will be a VERY long list



Thank you! Thats right, I was only 178lbs! I've gained more then 100lbs since then, and I have no intention of stopping! :eat2::eat1::smitten:


----------



## Caine (Feb 27, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Thank you! Thats right, I was only 178lbs! I've gained more then 100lbs since then, and I have no intention of stopping! :eat2::eat1::smitten:



Sounds fantastic, everything so far has only added to you're allure. If you don't mind my asking, has the increased weight been making anything more interesting that you do daily?


----------



## Iona (Mar 3, 2013)

love these type of pics so hot


----------



## balletguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Getting stuffed of cheesesteaks!



Yummm looks good.


----------

